# what style turnbuckle and deck clamp is best for



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you thought about the Igloo mount kit?

http://www.igloocoolers.com/products/Fullsize/318


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah I have looked at those but that would include me drilling 12 holes and using plastic and cloth vs stainless where I might be putting maybe 6 holes to mount the deck plates <shrugs> and if I do it right when I am not using the cooler I won't have anything protruding from the deck or unsightly.  http://www.bosunsupplies.com/products2.cfm?product=S0108 this is the style turnbuckle I am considering now if I can find the plates that you mount then screw a stainless steel eye into ..  I will keep searching for the best price but I thought I would toss that link out.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought my turnbuckle "kit" from West Marine. Let me see if I can find a link or a picture.

Here's what I use on a 25q Igloo Marine cooler.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/producte/10001/-1/10001/160116/377%20710/0/cooler%20kit/Primary%20Search/mode%20matchallpartial/0/0?N=377%20710&Ne=0&Ntt=cooler%20kit&Ntk=Primary%20Search&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial&Nao=0&Ns=0&keyword=cooler%20kit&isLTokenURL=true&storeNum=5004&subdeptNum=15&classNum=231


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have used the same as outcast with great results, turn buckles arent cheap,thats not that bad of a price considering what s.s. cost these days


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah I saw that today, I would love to find just that little deck piece as the eye on it just screws in and you can take it out when your not using it. How many threads are you guys getting into that base plate and have you had any issues with one of these mounts breaking loose ?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've used Kennedy's and I made my own. I like Kennedy's a little better because of the fit and finish but the one's I made are proving just as handy. Check out my Bragging Spot post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1255074065/45#45


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the one that me and outcast have should get about 5 complete turns of the eye unless you provide a recess for the stud to screw down in to but once you have achieved 5-7 turns your at your maximum holding strength, the only thing i dont like about the turn buckle set up is that you always have to have a wrench with you to break it down for removal which is why i also custom fabbed some bungie cords that i use sometimes for quick and hassle free removal of the cooler


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey South I would love to see some pics of the bungie gimmick and I would think 5 to 7 turns should be enough bite so that the cooler doesnt break loose.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah if you break your connection with 5 twist then you have more serious issues to deal with   ;D will try to post a pic sometime tomorrow but basically i just shorten a couple of cords then wrap one around the handle on each end then hook to the eye bolts, most cords are too long and provide too much slop


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

here is the cooler mount I used the turnbuckle kit included a quick release style "jaw" type end.


----------

